# help save angel



## TheTeguGurl (May 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone. Meet Angel. A 3 Yr old Argentine Tegu. She is a new rescue coming in. And as you can see she is pretty ill and has a pretty nasty prolapse. Angel is going to need alot of care and love to get her health and strength back too 100%. She is also going to be seen buy a wonderful vet who has volunteered her time to Angel. If you would like to help Angel with her recovery by donating to the vet portion please let me know.https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deschutes-Vet-Clinic/294327006113?ref=ts&fref=ts 25 NW Olney Ave., Bend, OR. (541) 382-2481 Jodi Kettering is my wonderful Herp Vet. You can call in a donation and let them know it is for Sarah Hagen & Angel the tegu. Thank you very much. If you have any question please feel free to ask. Have a great day


----------



## laurarfl (May 3, 2013)

Any update for her?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2013)

Yes she has a vet appt set for monday 11:30. The vet is upbeat about helping her. she is in bad shape one of the worse I have seen BY far. Prolapse, MBD, skinny, dehydrated. We got in in she is basking and moving around drinking water. We are not feeding her till she is seen by the vet. sugar and water soaks. and betadine soaks as well. There seems to be alot of dead tissue and it stinks. So she is in quarantine.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2013)

Here are some new pics of her. As you can see the prolapse photos are before we soaked her. the old owner was housing her on birdseed . So it is kinda hard to get it all off of her as well. We will be doing a blood panel xrays to find out how she got this. either parasite or blockage maybe.


----------



## Aardbark (May 4, 2013)

The poor thing. Its always so sad to see such beautifull lizards get so bad. My wishes are with you.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Aardbark


----------



## Aardbark (May 4, 2013)

Is there a way to donate through paypal maybe? I dont have a facebook.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2013)

http://www.deschutesvet.com/ I dont not do donation threw paypal it is better for me to have ppl call the vet directly so that way ppl know the money is going to be used to her.. You can call and use any debit or credit card (541) 382-2481


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 5, 2013)

UPDATE.. Angel Now Angelo is going to the vet in the morning. So if anyone would like to donate even a 1$ helps we would be greatful


----------



## laurarfl (May 6, 2013)

Be sure to give us an update!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Laura I will. Heading to the vet in a couple of hours.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

Update: We just got home from the Vet. Angelo got blood taking they are doing a Full Blood panel. The prolapse has a ton of dead tissue that will have to be removed and surgery IS required. We are waiting at this point on the blood test to determent when surgery can be done. She will have a full amputation of the dead tissue and a cloaca pexy done to him, She also will stich the vent closed more so the prolapse doesnt come back out. She gave me some Silvadene Cream to applie to him 2 times a day. No more sugar soaks and to only use the betadine to rinse his prolapse off after he poops.So if ALL the blood work panel come back ok WE can do the surgery in a couple days. She told me it would cost me around 300 while she is donating her time to me. Donation are still welcome so that we can go ahead with the surgery when it comes time. You can do that by directly calling the vet at .https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deschutes-Vet-Clinic/294327006113?ref=ts&fref=ts 25 NW Olney Ave., Bend, OR. (541) 382-2481 Jodi Kettering. She has offered to talk to anyone that has questions.


----------



## laurarfl (May 6, 2013)

Wow, does she feel like he has a pretty good chance at recovery?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

We are still waiting on the blood panel to get back to see what going on inside of her. But my VET is very hopful YES. with alot of recovery time and TLC we believe he will have a second chance at life


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)




----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

I want to give a GREAT shoutout to Dubya.. You tottaly Rock What a wonderful awesome person you are


----------



## laurarfl (May 6, 2013)

Dubya provides lost of help to people on the forum, financially and otherwise.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

Well he sure does have a kind heart..♥


----------



## Dubya (May 6, 2013)

I just want Belial to be OK. If Belial was treated under Obamacare, he would receive "End of Life Counseling". Just giving a little good old fashioned charity from the private sector! Thank you for naming him Belial


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

LOL oh you are so right about that !lmao And thank you! Belial Angel says thank you!


----------



## Dubya (May 6, 2013)

PM me or FB me about Belial's needs. I will help the best I can.


----------



## laurarfl (May 6, 2013)

I'm hoping to be able to make a small donation. Since I'm teaching during the day, calling on the phone can be tough.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

Thank you laura And dubya!Truly awesome ppl


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 6, 2013)

If anyone would like to donate via paypa My vet has offered to use the one she set up. [email protected] Make sure donors clearly state who they are and that the money is for Angelo... My vet jodi ketter set up a paypal for those that were not comfortable with call to vet.


----------



## laurarfl (May 7, 2013)

I edited your post to fix the addy. The "up." had become part of the paypal address when you clicked on it.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Laura


----------



## laurarfl (May 8, 2013)

And I sent my donation via PayPal


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 8, 2013)

Ahh thank you very much Laura


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 8, 2013)

UPDATE: Preliminary blood work is in, shows that there is no sepsis but chronic inflammation. Immune system working like it should. No anemia. Calcium and phosphorus is normal. Some other values are pending.
I will update you on the rest when it comes in! Looks like we will be doing surgery this week, as long as everything else is good!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 8, 2013)

UPDATE. Angelo goes in tomorrow morning for surgery. vet says I will have the technical help I need by then (considering the other doctor's surgery schedules). I will need to have him stay for awhile after surgery, maybe until early to mid afternoon. He will go home the same day, unless I think he needs overnight monitoring. And if that is the case, I will bring him home with me. Of course, you will know all of this as we keep in touch through out the day tomorrow. Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 9, 2013)

Surgery was done today!


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 10, 2013)

Man, that looks SOOO much better! How's he doing post-op?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 11, 2013)

He is doing well now he is eating and drink. and today he pooped for the first time


----------

